# Intel i5-9300h will not stop power throttling and capping out at 30w when it's capable of pushing 45w.



## Pelloww (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello! I'm very new to these forums... I'm hoping I can get some help since I've been dealing with this for so long. About a year and a half ago, I bought a brand new pre-built HP-Pavilion 15 Gaming Laptop. It has worked perfectly fine to my knowledge up until about a few months ago. I was playing Rust for a bout 3 days at about 59-60 averaged FPS. Then one morning I went to go hop on and I was running 20fps in all of my games. I've done some research over the past week and I've just yesterday come to the understanding that my CPU AND GPU are both being power throttled.. Yesterday I was messing with XTU/ThrottleStop and Nvidia's auto OC program and it fixed it for about 2 hours.. My games were back at 60fps but I had to go to bed. I woke up the next morning (today) with more power throttling. Though, before it was only my CPU... Now it is showing both my GPU and CPU. I'm really hoping that someone can provide me some help here.. It's been a terrible week.  Chow! P.S. I just ran an extra test and I noticed that all of my "C states" are being set to 0 when I benchmark or apply a load. Any help, helps thank youuu!!! (also I set XTU back to defaults bc I kept crashing..)

Pic 1: While Running a test. 




Pic 2: Without a load on the cpu, nothing but my browser in the background.







Other information:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2022)

Contact HP, there are physical limits and bios limits, talk to @unclewebb for a possible fix.

Also these mobiles are weaksauce in cooling (notebooks)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 23, 2022)

Pelloww said:


> I noticed that all of my "C states" are being set to 0 when I benchmark


When you are running a full load stress test, the CPU cores will be spending 100% of their time in the C0 C state. That means they will be spending 0.0% of the time in any of the other C states like C3 or C7. Your C state results are normal.

The 9300H has a 45W TDP rating. Your first screenshot shows a power limit throttling problem at way below the rated TDP.
How long ago did you upgrade to Windows 11? Did you have this problem when you were running Windows 10?

Does your laptop come with any HP control center type software? These programs might let you control fan profiles. Some of these programs have a "cool and quiet" mode which forces the CPU to a very low power limit. If you have this software installed, make sure it is set to maximum performance. If you do not have this software installed yet then try installing it.

ThrottleStop gives you access to the MSR and MMIO power limits. Your settings are OK but there is a third set of turbo power limits managed by an embedded controller (EC). HP control center software might have access to this. ThrottleStop does not.

Do you remember installing any bios updates recently. Windows 11 might have included a firmware update which could be causing power limit throttling problems.

Try uninstalling XTU. It is always best to not run XTU and ThrottleStop at the same time to prevent these two programs from interfering with each other.

Try testing after a clean boot and also try testing after doing a sleep / resume cycle. Sometimes power limits will not be set consistently depending on how your laptop starts up. To reset the CPU, hold the Shift key down on the keyboard when selecting the Restart option in the main Windows menu. ThrottleStop cannot be used to solve an EC throttling problem. Hopefully something I have mentioned will jog your memory so you can figure out what is triggering this problem.


----------

